# Stainless prop in a 20hp tohatsu



## GG34

I've got a salt Marsh 14 with a tohatsu 20hp. I'm hitting the rev limiter and need to go up in pitch. My question is will I get much difference with a stainless prop on a small motor like a 20hp. Tohatsu says no but a couple of local techs said yes. I called powertech and they couldn't give me a definite. What do y'all think?


----------



## State fish rob

My understanding is the ss prop decreases flex over aluminum , a 20 hp wont flex one like a 200 hp . That being said , i run nothing but. Smallest outboard i have is a yam f50. Good luck


----------



## NativeBone

GG34 said:


> I've got a salt Marsh 14 with a tohatsu 20hp. I'm hitting the rev limiter and need to go up in pitch. My question is will I get much difference with a stainless prop on a small motor like a 20hp. Tohatsu says no but a couple of local techs said yes. I called powertech and they couldn't give me a definite. What do y'all think?


Well, ya dont have a lot of wiggle room in the 20hp arena. I had a 20hp 4S suz on a native from factory with stock prop and could only achieve 15mph solo, with some gear. It was driving me nuts, felt like I was on a kids Disney ride. So, I reached out to powertech to discuss options. Well, let me rephrase, discuss a "option", again not much can be done in the 20hp class regarding props. After providing some numbers, RPM, splash line, etc, etc, I purchased a PT SS 3B prop, and gained 6-7mph.

Hope this helps a little.

However, while all of this was playing out I was rebuilding a 2 stroke engine and in the end, I replaced the 20hp suz with a 25hp 2 Stroke. What a difference!


----------



## Gervais

GG34 said:


> I've got a salt Marsh 14 with a tohatsu 20hp. I'm hitting the rev limiter and need to go up in pitch. My question is will I get much difference with a stainless prop on a small motor like a 20hp. Tohatsu says no but a couple of local techs said yes. I called powertech and they couldn't give me a definite. What do y'all think?


I’m running a Yamaha 25 2 stroke on my 1444 and recently tried different props on it. It’s a different setup but I chose to not go with a stainless for a few reasons; cost being number one, it’s a fishing boat and it will get roughed up and there is so much changing with weight and position in a small tiller boat like that it is very hard to dial it in perfectly. I worked with a really knowledgeable prop shop and they didn’t think stainless was worth it for what I was trying to achieve. When you get into tunnels, jack plates, etc then being able to cup and modify the prop makes a difference.


----------



## Gervais

They do look pretty though!


----------



## GG34

Thanks for the replies. I'm leaning toward sticking with aluminum. I run in the mid 20s with two people. Not sure there is much more to be had. Plus the props are cheap.


----------



## GG34

Of course 6-7 mph is significant


----------



## noeettica

_*Yup 4 strokes are "Dogs" my backup to my back up is a 4 stroke . ran it all over PeneKamp top speed 18 mph all stock ... 2 stroke "Big Block" "9.9" 'hatsu has peaked at 32 mph ! Building another one , testing a used powerhead , if it works out It should push me at around 26-28 and YES stainless rocks ! but my "Prop NAZI" will cup an aluminum prop for me and they work great until I hit something :-(


AMEN and pass the 7.62 !!!
"However, while all of this was playing out I was rebuilding a 2 stroke engine and in the end, I replaced the 20hp suz with a 25hp 2 Stroke. What a difference!"*_


----------



## noeettica

I can dig out some props if you want to come to Brooksville to test them ...


----------



## tomahawk

I had the same issue with my 20 Nissan I went with a PT SRT3 and I am pleased with it. Different skiff than yours of course.


----------



## GG34

tomahawk said:


> I had the same issue with my 20 Nissan I went with a PT SRT3 and I am pleased with it. Different skiff than yours of course.


What kind of performance improvement did you see?


----------



## tomahawk

I picked up a couple of mph, hole shot is better and it was off of the rev limiter at full throttle. I picked up a couple of more mph when I built and added a jack plate that raised the motor up a couple of inches.
I couldn't find a whole lot of info or good advice on aluminum props when I was looking. They were recommending the same pitch that I had that was over revving....


----------



## Jc_623

tomahawk said:


> I picked up a couple of mph, hole shot is better and it was off of the rev limiter at full throttle. I picked up a couple of more mph when I built and added a jack plate that raised the motor up a couple of inches.
> I couldn't find a whole lot of info or good advice on aluminum props when I was looking. They were recommending the same pitch that I had that was over revving....


what pitch prop did you end up going with?


----------



## tomahawk

9.5" 10 pitch.
PT also has a couple of 4 blade props for this motor now that I don't think they had when I bought mine 4 years ago. I would like to try one along with raising the motor up more, but they are so damn expensive....The good thing is if you buy direct from PT you can exchange for like $60 or $70 to get it really dialed in.


----------



## GG34

Solas sells a stainless prop for half the price. Anybody tried one?


----------



## Jc_623

For reference: I'm running a solas 9.25 x 11p Tohatsu 18hp four stroke on an ECC gladesmen. Turing 5450 rpm loaded with fly gear, additional person and ice chest. Holeshot is ok. Top speed is around 21-22mph loaded. 23-24mph solo at 5800 rpm max. Cav plate is about 2.5" above bottom of boat. CMC tilt and trim is on the boat. At higher trim angles while WOT prop loses bite and rpm spins up to 6250. Added an SE 200 plate and it was a huge help for not blowing out in tight turns and a little more trim angle help. I feel there is more to be had with a different prop to hold water better. Curious about the four blade as well.


----------



## GG34

I'm running the same prop but am around 6000rpm loaded. Are you running the aluminum or SS?


----------



## Jc_623

GG34 said:


> I'm running the same prop but am around 6000rpm loaded. Are you running the aluminum or SS?


I'm running the Stainless solas prop. What are your speeds at 6000 rpm? 

I've noticed tabbing down with the trim tabs some at WOT and trimming out has got me more speed/efficiency. When I get the motor to show minimal spray off the cav plate, rpms free up another 200 rpm (5400ish rpm) and that's where boat seems most efficient as far as drag. It creates the rear lift needed. Any little boat wake or turning at this setting lets the prop to break free from the grip. Losing my mph and the rpm shoots up to the 6200 mark. 

I do know that adding the hydrofoil was the biggest improvement for grip in both cornering and while at WOT. It has given me the most adjustability as far running the prop as close to the top of the water column. After setting up other flat bottom boats in the past with PT props like SRA3 and 4, I do believe the void is open in the market for a prop that can maintain the bite needed at higher/elevated settings for these smaller motors. I have not got to test with the PT line of SRT props. Those interest me as well.


----------



## GG34

Jc_623 said:


> I'm running the Stainless solas prop. What are your speeds at 6000 rpm?
> 
> I've noticed tabbing down with the trim tabs some at WOT and trimming out has got me more speed/efficiency. When I get the motor to show minimal spray off the cav plate, rpms free up another 200 rpm (5400ish rpm) and that's where boat seems most efficient as far as drag. It creates the rear lift needed. Any little boat wake or turning at this setting lets the prop to break free from the grip. Losing my mph and the rpm shoots up to the 6200 mark.
> 
> I do know that adding the hydrofoil was the biggest improvement for grip in both cornering and while at WOT. It has given me the most adjustability as far running the prop as close to the top of the water column. After setting up other flat bottom boats in the past with PT props like SRA3 and 4, I do believe the void is open in the market for a prop that can maintain the bite needed at higher/elevated settings for these smaller motors. I have not got to test with the PT line of SRT props. Those interest me as well.


I'm seeing 24 fully loaded with 2 anglers. The boat performs fine. No tabs. I'm just hitting the rev limiter.


----------



## Jc_623

I would try a pitch higher in the same prop. Sounds like you can turn a little more pitch than me. Maybe that's the difference of 2hp? 24mph is solid for a full load and you still got some wiggle room!


----------



## GG34

Jc_623 said:


> I would try a pitch higher in the same prop. Sounds like you can turn a little more pitch than me. Maybe that's the difference of 2hp? 24mph is solid for a full load and you still got some wiggle room!


Yeah, I'm just going to a 12 pitch. Just deciding if I want to go to a SS or stick with aluminum .


----------



## troutozark

Reviving this few months old thread: just bought a used 2017 Skimmer Skiff 14.6 with 2017 Tohatsu 20 carb, electric start, tilt/trim and here are my findings from the past week.....motor was running an aluminum 9p; I installed a Tohatsu 4” factory tach in the mini console. WOT was 6500 which I assume is the rev limiter at 23mph with one person. WOT on that motor is 5400-6100. The seller also gave me the original 10p prop so, with it, I ran 6300 and 26mph. I bought a Solas SS 3 blade 9.25x11 and, today, ran 6100 and 29.6mph all per Garmin chart plotter and phone GPS. I’m a happy camper and I can still get on plane quick at 4500rpms and will stay on plane down to 16mph. Hole shot still good. Added weight since purchase is Minn Kota Riptide 55-12, one battery up front and a Power Pole Micro on port rear corner, 35# YETI Tundra 45. I’m impressed!!!

I also installed a Tohatsu digital hour meter in the console and with 4.8 hours I filled with 1.86 gallons REC fuel of course.


----------



## Sublime

Impressive


----------



## troutozark

Sublime said:


> Impressive


Yes, amazing...love the Skimmer Skiff. Drove from Coastal MS to Raleigh, NC and back for this beauty.


----------

